# stephema



## stephema (May 20, 2008)

Certified CPC.
Good evening everyone,
Can anyone tell me where do I begin?  
I have 15 years of experience in a Multi-specialty office setting. I joy working in the medical feild until I decided to take the CPC exam and passed it.
I really don't know which particular specialty to focus on.


----------



## Treetoad (May 21, 2008)

Hello to you and welcome!  I, too work in a multi-specialty (7 now) group.  I've been a CPC for almost 4 years although I've worked in the field for approximately 17 years. I just passed the General Surgery Specialty exam. (YEAH!)  I feel like world is my oasis, since I deal with so many different specialties.  That's not to say that I'm totally comfortable with each of them.  The way I see it, if I'm going to be working with all of these specialties, I may as well be as proficient at them as I am able to be.  Therefore, I took the general surgery first because the concepts would be similar for each specialty.  I intend to take the exam in a couple of other specialties that are larger areas for us.  (of course, this will take time, but hey, I have time!)  If you enjoy coding as I do, start in the area that interests you the most and go from there.  I'm not sure if there's a limit to how many specialties you could be credentialed in.  (I don't know why there would be)  It will add to your knowledge and understanding as well as add value to you as a coder.  Good luck and keep checking in.

~L


----------

